# Movie Theme Scavenger Hunt for Adults----Ideas and input needed



## PanchoG (Apr 20, 2018)

Hmm...

Arachnophobia - giant spider?
The Exorcist - can of pea soup?
Friday the 13th - Hockey mask?
Saw - a hacksaw?


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

See, the problem I figured doing vignettes for horror movies as part of a photo scavenger hunt would be that you'll also need to have a master list to show which movies they should be hunting for, or else there is likely to be lots of quibbling over "but this could be from the movie ABC!!" when you also are decorating for Halloween anyway.

So my suggestion would be to print up a larger sign in a central location with the rules, tell them to snap a pic of the sign so they can refer back, and the list of hints. Not the actual objects, but a clue to the movie that is just cheesy enough to make sure they know what they are looking for.

So for instance...

1. DUNdun....DUNdun....DUNdun...DUNdunDUNDUNdunDUNDUNdunDUNNNNNNN Stay out of the water! You're gonna need a bigger boat!


Also could do a floating red balloon for IT. 

*Some more suggestions*


Poltergeist - Old tube TV with static (can likely find something free or cheap on your local FB marketplace/Nextdoor/craigslist). Pretty sure if it's not hooked up to an antenna it will produce nothing but static.

Pyscho - Old lady skeleton in rocking chair, would be cool if you could print out and frame a needlepoint saying "A Boy's Best Friend Is His Mother" on the wall.

EVIL DEAD (the whole series really) - If you're decent at prop building, would be really cool if you could make a boomstick and chainsaw and hang them on a wall crossed over a necronomicon (like old time medieval sword decor), and have a banner above it saying HAIL TO THE KING with a coat of arms featuring a few fun things.

The Shining - typewriter with paper inserted reading "ALL WORK AND NO PLAY MAKE JACK A DULL BOY" over and over again.


----------



## Snickers (Apr 20, 2008)

Some more suggestions:


Flower crown for Midsommar
A pair of big scissors and stuffed bunny for Us
Michael Myers mask and large knife for Halloween (gotta have an easy one )
Little guitar and Dia de Los Muertos altar or decorations for Coco


----------

